# Ab initio omnia



## RockyBalboa

Hello! ¡Hola! "Ab initio omnia"
¿Podrían ayudarme a traducir esta locución latina al español?
I need to traduce this latin expression into Spanish, if you can help me with the English translation it will help. Thank you on beforehand.


----------



## Agró

RockyBalboa said:


> Hello! ¡Hola! "Ab initio omnia"
> ¿Podrían ayudarme a traducir esta locución latina al español?
> I need to traduce  translate this Latin expression into Spanish, if you can help me with the English translation it will help. Thank you on beforehand.


Creo que es:
Desde el principio, todo/todas las cosas


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que: 
From the first, everything...


----------



## gstek

I think it should be like: All things exist from the beginning.

But I'm not sure :-(


----------



## Kevin Beach

This is really only a fragment. Can you provice us with any context, please?


----------



## RockyBalboa

Thank you everybody, also for the correctiones in English!
I've seen it under a sort of religious symbol.
With your help, now I guess it might mean something like "Everything (exists) from the beginning" or "Everything is (included) in the Principle"; in Spanish "Todo desde el Inicio" o "Todo está en el Principio".
As many other symbolic phrases it may have different meanings depending on the point of vew.


----------



## michita

RockyBalboa said:


> Hello! ¡Hola! "Ab initio omnia"
> ¿Podrían ayudarme a traducir esta locución latina al español?
> I need to traduce this latin expression into Spanish, if you can help me with the English translation it will help. Thank you on beforehand.


La frase es incompleta. Falta el verbo y otros complementos posibles.
Onmia pertenece a la primera declinación y, por tanto, puede ser nominativo o genitivo. Partiendo de lo que tenemos, el hecho de que no haya coma después de "initio", a mi modo de ver, la convierte directamente en genitivo y entonces la traducción sería: al principio de todas las cosas.


----------



## michita

Perdón, omnia.


----------



## Probo

michita said:


> Onmia pertenece a la primera declinación y, por tanto, puede ser nominativo o genitivo. Partiendo de lo que tenemos, el hecho de que no haya coma después de "initio", a mi modo de ver, la convierte directamente en genitivo y entonces la traducción sería: al principio de todas las cosas.


 
Hola: Permíteme que te corrija para evitar confusiones a otros foreros: _Omnia _no es una palabra de la primera declinación, sino de la tercera. Su enunciado es o_mnis-omne_. Se trata de un adjetivo de dos terminaciones. La forma _omnia_ es la correspondiente a nominativo o acusativo plural neutro. Por lo demás, si fuera de la primera, el genitivo singular sería en -ae y el plural en -arum; siendo como es, de la tercera, el genitivo singular es _omnis_ y el plural _omnium_, de forma que esta palabra no puede, de ningún modo, ser genitivo. 
Por lo demás, citas latinas como esta, totalmente descontextualizadas, las hay a millares en inscripciones por todo el mundo. Es verdad que son difíciles de traducir, pero es lo que hay. En mi opinión esta no es de las más difíciles: _Todo desde el principio_ (=_Todo existe desde el principio_). Vale et valete.


----------



## loco44

Should need more information.
It could be also _everything/completely from the beginning
_


----------

